
Ask HN: What are the top ten hundred words used on HN and SO? - afarrell
I&#x27;m editing some developer docs for an international audience and, as an exercise, want to try translating them into the top ten hundred words in the style of xkcd. However, translating concepts such as API or POST actually obfuscates them for a technical audience that is less familiar with English. What I want is to translate into the top ten hundred words of Dev-English.<p>Aside from running a web-scraper, is there a way to get the dataset of words used here and on StackOverflow?
======
detaro
start here:

[https://blog.stackoverflow.com/tags/cc-wiki-
dump/](https://blog.stackoverflow.com/tags/cc-wiki-dump/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10440502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10440502)

